# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Hộp giảm tốc dây đai CKD tự chế

## CKD

Trong quá trình thiết kế hệ thống Portable Plasma CNC xem thêm *ở đây*
CKD có thực hiện vài mẫu hộp giảm tốc dây dùng dây đai bánh đai..

Kết cấu nhôm CNC -> sp tự chế (DIY)
Dây đai, bánh đai -> Mua

----------

nhatson, quangnguyen89ck

----------


## CKD

Lớn..........

----------

Mr.L, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Hai anh em

----------

anhcos, cuong, kimtan, Mr.L

----------


## duonghoang

Bánh đai anh CKD ko dùng bạc đạn đỡ hả anh, trông sẽ chắc chắn và pro hơn nhiều chứ?.

----------


## CKD

Bên trong bánh đai (bulley) nó đã có ổ bi rồi

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Hiện em cần mua một ít bánh răng XL ( 10 - 20 răng cốt 8 ) + dây đai.
Anh CKD biết chổ nào ở HCM bán không?
Thanks!

----------


## CKD

Bánh răng XL là sao?
Mấy cái bulley này thì phải săn lùng thôi. Khu Vỉnh Viễn là nhiều nhất.

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Là loại này nè anh:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XL-Type-XL20...item2582dc0681

Không biết ngoài chợ thì phải tả sao cho người bán lấy đúng kiểu này + dây đai răng phù hợp. Tại vì giờ em cũng không có cái làm mẫu để đem đi ươm thử.

Ngoài lề: anh CKD trước là Admin của RCEASY.net phải không ?
 Tại trước kia nhập môn RC cánh bằng có email nhờ anh tư vấn, anh email lại hướng dẫn tận tình.

----------


## amatuer

> Hiện em cần mua một ít bánh răng XL ( 10 - 20 răng cốt 8 ) + dây đai.
> Anh CKD biết chổ nào ở HCM bán không?
> Thanks!


Bánh Xl mình tự làm cho hệ thống của mình, muốn tỉ số bao nhiêu cũng đc. Tuy nhiên giá khá cao so với thị trường.

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## CKD

> Là loại này nè anh:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XL-Type-XL20...item2582dc0681
> Ngoài lề: anh CKD trước là Admin của RCEASY.net phải không ?
>  Tại trước kia nhập môn RC cánh bằng có email nhờ anh tư vấn, anh email lại hướng dẫn tận tình.


Đúng là có thời gian mình tham gia quản trị diễn đàn RC-Easy, nhưng với vai trò hỗ trợ kỹ thuật thôi bạn.

Trở lại vấn đề.. cái bulley của bạn có thể tìm được cũng có thể không -> hên xui thôi. Vì hàng này không nhiều, lại tùy theo số răng nữa. Khu vực có thể tìm loại này là khu Vĩnh Viễn, khu Tạ Uyên, các bãi xác máy.

Nếu số răng không quá quan trọng thì để mình lục lại xem còn rớt lại cái nào ko  :Smile:  trước mình cũng sưu tầm nhiều lắm. Dùng dần dần giờ không biết còn không.

Nếu đi mua thì cứ nói "bánh đai răng" là người ta biết.

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

em hết bán hộp số được rồi bác CKD ơi  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

nói thế thôi, nếu có sẵn em mua cho nó lẹ chứ làm lên bộ truyền dây đai cũng tốn công và đôi lúc mua đủ bộ còn mắc hơn hộp số nữa ... theo em hiệu quả nhất nếu có hộp số hành tinh thì mua cho nó lẹ bí lắm mới lôi cái vụ dây đai này ra ( đôi lúc có 1 số vị trí đặc biệt phải xài hệ truyền đai thì mới được )

----------


## CKD

> em hết bán hộp số được rồi bác CKD ơi


Làm không hiệu quả = mua đâu bác... trừ khi..
- phải mua đồ mới hàng japan  :Big Grin: 
- nhu cầu đặt biệt không có hàng để mua.

 Bộ trên mình tự làm là vì nhu cầu đạt biệt, theo thiết kế riêng, không có để mà mua ạ. Làm bộ đó chưa tính tiền nhôm, thời gian ngồi rị mọ với nó, chỉ tính khấu hao 2 con dao hợp kim (lúc đó chưa có kinh nghiệm chạy nhôm) thôi đã thấy không hiệu quả rồi.

----------


## CKD

> Hiện em cần mua một ít bánh răng XL ( 10 - 20 răng cốt 8 ) + dây đai.
> Anh CKD biết chổ nào ở HCM bán không?
> Thanks!


Cái này 20 răng đây  :Big Grin:

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

hix, anh CKD nhiệt tình cứ như tư vấn cho newbie nhập môn RC cánh bằng 5 năm trươc vậy: TX, RX tối thiểu 4 kênh, 3 cái servo, pin gì , sạc nên mua Emax-B5 ..... :Big Grin: , chưa có dịp gặp mặt.

Nếu anh dư dùng để lại cho em cái bánh răng đó nha, nếu có 2 cái thì quá tốt luôn.

Tuần sau em ghé lấy được không, nói chung tùy anh sắp xếp sao cho anh thuận tiện là được (sáng , trưa , chiều , trừ mấy buổi tối ).

Thanks anh.

----------


## CKD

oxike.
Còn vài cái kiểu khác, số răng hình như 20-26 thì phải.
Có gì cứ phone.. hiện giờ mình không có lịch cụ thể gì hết áh. Rảnh lúc nào thì cứ alo, xếp được thì cafe thoai  :Smile:

----------

